# HSS928ACTD Vibration. Mystery SOLVED!



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Well I guess we only got 6 inches of snow today. I seem to have a very loud vibration in this NEW HSS928ACTD. As of right now there is 5.4 hours on it. Seems to be some ungodly vibration from the machine. When ever I lift the front of the auger housing off the skid shoes the vibration is crazy. The auger is not engaged at this time. Please look and listen to this short video and let me know your experiences. It sounds quite unhealthy to be vibrating this much.
I've shortened the video to demonstrate the noise, the rest of the video I was looking for loose parts, chute, brackets, coverings, battery box etc. I did remove the snow clearing rod because that just made the noise even worse. 
Thanks


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

all you can do is go over the machine when thawed out and dry to make sure everything is tight.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> all you can do is go over the machine when thawed out and dry to make sure everything is tight.


Thank you for the reply.
Yes the noice is there when I take the blower from the heated garage as well. I might add its at full throtle and as I backup I raise the front and then the noise starts. I also checked the auger, impeller and asscioated brakets and bearings.
The machine works great, just wondering about that noise.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

STEPNOUT said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> Yes the noice is there when I take the blower from the heated garage as well. I might add its at full throtle and as I backup I raise the front and then the noise starts. I also checked the auger, impeller and asscioated brakets and bearings.
> The machine works great, just wondering about that noise.


all you can do is go over machine when thawed out and dry to make sure everything is tight.

deja vu?

then take to dealer for warranty service/inspection if you can not find anything.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Next time I will see how mine does (724). What position of throttle stops it? 

You can removed your belt cover and look. 

Noise is hard to discern unless in person. It sounds like something is off balance in the engine or the drive sheaves.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I wondered if lifting the auger housing off of the ground created a resonance chamber out of the auger housing, but I just checked mine and it does not change in noise level when I lift the front off of the ground. I would be checking for loose hardware in the belt area. If nothing obvious is found, take it back and have the dealer look at it, because if it's new it is still under warrantee.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Shot in the dark here but to me it almost sounds like a throttle line is loose and is vibrating against the housing somewhere and when you lift it up the "resonating vibration" changes to a higher pitch due to the loss of ground contact.
Just a thought. But I would let it thaw out and then start checking it out, maybe start with the auger flights and see if the shear pins are bad, or the axle bushings, maybe the chute is loose or the chute deflector? 
Just my thoughts but I am no pro, not really even a semi-pro, more like Junior Varsity when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

He did have it thawed out and the logic is, the engine running alone has no frozen snow aspect to it.

For something to make that much noise and throttle related is odd, ergo, what speed does it kick in at.

Loose sheave or a badly built one off balance? There should be an increase in vibration as the speed increases, not an abrupt one the last bit of throttle.

But he could have loose mounting bolts or some other major hardware item (loose sheave) - or a badly built engine

Auger housing Bolts?


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

I believe I've found the source or the result. Here is a recap. When at full throttle and front skids off the ground the blower SEEMS TO ME to have a very loud vibration noise. I've checked everywhere for loose parts, I've found none Thank you Honda! I checked the tension pulleys the one to the auger belt seems to have a bit of play but I have no real experience. This would also not be in play because the auger is not engaged. I know the chute clog tool adds to the vibration noise, it is removed in this video. As you will see the chute while in the straight forward position seems to be the source of the loud vibration. In the video I have the cover off giving access to the business end of the motor and pulleys. In the video I am pointing at the pulleys WARNING EVERYONE DO NOT GO NEAR THE MOVING PARTS. IF YOU ARE NOT CONFIDENT AND COMPETENT DON'T OPEN THIS COVER. Take it to a dealer. Thank you all for comments and interest.I believe there is nothing more to do from my end. It would be nice for some of you that have this same Canadian model (the double articulated chute) to see if you can reproduce this vibration effect. You may want to start at 50 seconds
Here is the link:


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Good to put in that warning. Interesting the chute is loose enough to vibrate. I have snow to blow today and will play with mine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

If I am not mistaken it does sound like the noise increases when the chute is in the 11 o'clock position? okay the chute keepers need some adjusting or an extra shimming.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

I still wonder if this is vibrating what is making it so? I would still love to witness another machine locally to hear it and feel the vibration. Life's little mysteries.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Mine ain't the smoothest running machjne, slight vibe's but just thought of it as snow build up ect. nothing to be concerned about in my eye's.


----------



## RandomIslander (Sep 23, 2020)

STEPNOUT said:


> I still wonder if this is vibrating what is making it so? I would still love to witness another machine locally to hear it and feel the vibration. Life's little mysteries.


My HSS928 (last year's model) does this exact same thing!


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

RandomIslander said:


> My HSS928 (last year's model) does this exact same thing!


RandomIsland as in PEI?


----------



## RandomIslander (Sep 23, 2020)

STEPNOUT said:


> RandomIsland as in PEI?


Newfoundland


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> If I am not mistaken it does sound like the noise increases when the chute is in the 11 o'clock position? okay the chute keepers need some adjusting or an extra shimming.


^ Me, I'd try this. Let us know
Cheers


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

RandomIslander said:


> Newfoundland


Love the rock,love people, love the fish, love the fishing. Myself and 2 other young lads went on an excursion to Newfoundland back in 1974. We went up to Gross Mourn. Tented at Western Brook. Caught a bunch of trout. Walked into the pound, climbed up the mountain, got drunk for the first time in my life 17. Stood in the middle of Western Brook CALLING RALPH! The next time I got drunk was at my stag part! Drunk twice in my life and haven’t had a drink since lolol!
We drove over to Terra Nova for 1 night but tur right around and went back to Gross Mourn. A beautiful place back then!
I’ve worked with more Newfoundlander’s than anyone from any other province.
Cheers buddy


----------

